# Renaultsport Clio 172 - Good, Bad Or Otherwise?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

After a bit of hunting around I've pretty much decided on a 172 as my next car so I'm looking for a bit of advice. 

Apart from the usual checks and ensuring that the belts have been replaced, anything else I need to look out for on them?

Anyone got any experience of the 172's, good or bad?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a 182. ..absolutely hated it personally mate. (ropey build quality, not _THAT_quick, too small inside (its a small car, i know) I didnt find the seats particularly supportive).

Always found myself comparing it to the car i had before it (civic type r, EP3) and it didnt seem to match it on anything really, for all they were similarly priced at the time.

Anyway, my personal reasons aside (you may well love them as i know a few guys on here who think they were ace),

Not sure if this problem is specific to the 182 or if the 172's suffered as well but there was a common problem with the exhaust manifold/downpipe fouling when you gave it the beans, and it made some racket when it happened. not a big job to sort out but worth mentioning, mine seemed prety solid mechanically, and never let me down, just the plastics let it down a bit :thumb:


----------



## Whitey172 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 172 and im changing it in jan.
I loved the car at first, they are nippy and handle great and they are nt too bad on fuel ( i see 30mpg pretty regualr).

However, Cambelt change needs renault or a specialist expect to pay £450. As mentioned the build quality is rubbish, they rattle, they are noisy, the steering wheels melt lol

Mine has cost a fair bit in the three years - 
Cambelt change
1 new tourini alloy
New steering wheel (old one melted)
New radiator
New boot mechanism
New wiper motor (front)
New seat runners (drivers)
New exhaust
New exhaust bracket (3 times)

And even after that I still enjoy driving it and keeping it to run as a weekend car over the summer. They dont go for a huge amount of money so they have the value factor.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

After much deliberation i decided to go for the 206 gti over the 172, purley for the looks and it had a nicer interior (if thats possible in a french shopping trolley!) i loved every minute of it & would deffo reccomend one for cheap thrills


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Had 2 182's and they really are great bang for the buck. I once even managed 43mpg on a long (albeit boring) run.

Make sure the belts have been done and by a specialist - you need special tools to do it properly. Make sure that they've changed the waterpump at the same time as its a labour intensive job otherwise.

Also, make sure the serv, esp and abs lights on the dash havent had the bulbs taken out. There are a couple of common faults that illuminate these lights - from memory steering angle sensor, abs sensor or brake pedal sensor.

Cracking little cars for the money they command. The difficulty is finding one thats been properly looked after.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I very nearly posted this same thread yesterday but was also going to ask if there are alternatives that come close for acceleration. I fancy a small hot hatch and was thinking a 182 may be the way to go, it's gonna be a while but I was thinking small, good handling and reasonable on fuel. I currently have a Rover 600ti and the 0-60 is 7secs so want something that is around the same. Noisey and rattles don't really bother me as I used to run a mini as a daily driver and am wanting something to get me back to basic raw fun. I only do a 6 mile travel to work and the wife has a family car for comfy cruising.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

pooma said:


> I very nearly posted this same thread yesterday but was also going to ask if there are alternatives that come close for acceleration. I fancy a small hot hatch and was thinking a 182 may be the way to go, it's gonna be a while but I was thinking small, good handling and reasonable on fuel. I currently have a Rover 600ti and the 0-60 is 7secs so want something that is around the same. Noisey and rattles don't really bother me as I used to run a mini as a daily driver and am wanting something to get me back to basic raw fun. I only do a 6 mile travel to work and the wife has a family car for comfy cruising.


182 all day long mate with your criteria. The honda civic type r ep3 is a superior car imo but not quite the bargain the 182 is. I've had 2 and would probably be tempted by a third if the right one at the right price came up (and if the mrs would let me )


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stu Blue 182 said:


> 182 all day long mate with your criteria. The honda civic type r ep3 is a superior car imo but not quite the bargain the 182 is. I've had 2 and would probably be tempted by a third if the right one at the right price came up (and if the mrs would let me )


It's getting something that does the 7 to 60, I really don't fancy going for anything much slower, don't get me wrong I don't hoon it away from every set of lights but it's nice having that kind of acceleration when you need it, the wifes 1.8 Vectra does my nut in sometimes when I drive it. I used to like the idea of a v-tec engined car as I did have little mechanical sympathy but as I get older the idea of having to scream around at 7-9k revs to be on the move doesn't appeal.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

seat leon cupra r :thumb: 225bhp standard 0-60 6.9. :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh, I do like the look of the Leon.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I am a little biassed thou :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers for the pointers guys. The 172 I'm looking at looks like its had everything replaced so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. It's virtually been rebuilt by the look of it!

I've been looking into VW's, Seat's, Skoda's and Peugeot's and I reckon the 172 looks the best for me. I still like the look of the Octavian VRS but they're a bit pricey for what I'm after.


----------

